# Canberra Orchid Show 2011



## emydura (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are some photos of our recent show. 

I picked up Champion Paph with my dianthum even though the flowers had been open for months and I had pollinated two of the flowers. I’m told if I hadn’t removed the pouches I would have won Champion specimen as well.  You cost me a trophy JohnM. oke:







I bought this Paph off a society member. It was meant to be a villosum but obviously is not. A esquirlei I think. I told him as I was registering my plants that I want my $5 back (jokingly). It ended up winning champion seedling. It only opened the day before the show as well. Nice colour and shape although a little small. 











Interestingly, I benched my insigne “Sanderae” into the show. The flower was a bit past it so I wasn’t expecting much. But the judges said it was not an insigne and that it had to be a hybrid. I guess if you have never seen an insigne “sanderae” you can be excused for thinking it can’t be the species, but I would have thought one of the judges would have been able to recognise it. At least they didn’t say my sukhakulii was a wardii hybrid as in a previous year. 






I had quite a few other Paphs on the bench but you have already seen those so I won’t bother showing them. Here are a few others. This one won best multi-floral – 

Paph roebellinii x latifolium 






Paph Helvetia






Another similar sequential hybrid







Paph Temptation


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2011)

Now that I have finished with the Paphs, time for the minor awards.

Champion orchid of the show, Champion species and champion specimen, also got a HCC award – Maxillaria longississima






Reserve Champion, Champion Odont - Odontoglossum nobile






Champion native orchid – Pterostylus peduculata – this one aslo got a cultural award






Champion hybrid – Odontioda Joe Porter x Odam Main Ridge






Champion Pluerothallid – Dryadella zerbrina 






Champion Vandaceous – Ascocenda Peggy Foo






Champion Cymbidium – Cymbidium caniculatum






I think the Champion Cattleya is on the left -






I don’t know how the Cymbidium caniculatum above beat this hookerianum for Champion Cymbidium. 






Some Australian terrestrials –


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome show, David.... That is one bee-yoo-tiful esquirolei! A steal for $5 as a seedling..  Interesting maxillaria and lovely white odont...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2011)

Your dianthum really kick bootie and the esquirolei has intense color and great petal stance.

PS. What the devil sneaked into the show and crawl up between the two cattleyas?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2011)

I love Australian terrestrials! :clap: Do you have any close-ups of any of those?


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Your dianthum really kick bootie and the esquirolei has intense color and great petal stance.
> 
> PS. What the devil sneaked into the show and crawl up between the two cattleyas?



A little otter snuck into the display. I think that one won best display as well.



Kevin said:


> I love Australian terrestrials! :clap: Do you have any close-ups of any of those?



No, unfortunately I don't have any closeups. Nita does grow those greenhoods amazingly well. They just look stunning when seen in mass.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like a good show -- thanks for the tour, David.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pics David, thanks!!!! Your dianthum is a gorgeous plant :clap:, and a very nice esquirolei you got there!!! I am impressed by those Maxil. blooms !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 20, 2011)

What is that brown vanda? Is it real? Thanks for the tour.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What is that brown vanda? Is it real? Thanks for the tour.


 
 maybe a trophy!!?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the awards and thanks for the tour.


----------



## emydura (Sep 20, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> maybe a trophy!!?? Jean



I think you are right Jean. 

David


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the variegated Pterostylis. And also the Odontioda!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2011)

Great plants!!! Thank you for the pics!!!


----------

